# Installing Coilovers...what else should I replace with the install?



## dieseldogpi (Nov 5, 2007)

Going to be installing a set of coilovers on my 225Q in a week or so. Curious what bushings should be replaced while doing this? 90K on the car. Should I replace the upper strut bushing and bearing? Is it worth it to go with powerflex?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Suspension/Bushings/ES2650246/

Worth it to get ECS install kit?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Suspension/Cup_Kits/ES2588590/

I don't have to upgrade all of the suspension, just items that should be upgraded while I'm doing an install anyway. Other stuff I will do over time. Thoughts?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Powerflex are nice but not necessary for the top bushings. I have a set and I also find they are higher than stock bushings so if you want to get low they're not idea. 

Depends on how far you want to go with a refresh. Tie rod ends, sway bar end links (I would do these either way as they're cheap), control arm bushings..


----------



## dieseldogpi (Nov 5, 2007)

OK, I will stay away from the powetflex then. I will replace the top bushings with oem. The ecs kit comes with hardware... Is it necessary to replace the hardware, similar to the stretch bolts on the motor mount, or can you reuse?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

On the rear you should replace the top and bottom IIRC as they are stretch bolts. Not that it hurts to replace them anyway as it's a new bolt.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Although coilovers aren't super tough to install, I'd do as much as possible while the car is apart, if you can have it down for a week getting new bushings throughout would be ideal (strut mounts, control arm, sways, etc). I'd also look into Defcon bushings and the steering bushing, CV boots, really anything that relates to suspension. Here is Powerflex's diagram of bushings, this is a good place to start so you know what to look for:


----------

